# Wheel brush for BMW 624 polished wheels



## mauro3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Which wheel brush work's best for cleaning BMW 624 polished wheels?

print screen windows 7


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I would use wheel woolies for those


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep, wheel woolies - looks like the smallest brush would actually be useful on those


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Wheel-woollies are excellent. However, I would be using a soft hog's hair detail brush on the faces to be extra kind to the finish. Seal well with your chosen protection. Fk1000p is very good.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I would use also a soft hog hair brush and a good wheel mitt. They look like they might mark easy, so a good coating is definitely needed to protect them but it will also make it easier to clean them with a power washer. The less hands on the less marks will show up.


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

mauro3 said:


> Which wheel brush work's best for cleaning BMW 624 polished wheels?
> 
> print screen windows 7


They look mega, thinking of some new wheels for my f30 m sport..

Agree wheel woolies for the polished finish


----------



## mauro3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you for your advice :thumb: those wheels have already been coated with Gtechniq C1.

As i have dodo juice wheel mitt

http://thumbs1.picclick.com/d/w1600...ain-Crevice-Microfibre-Car-Wheel-Cleaning.jpg

i will order wheel woolies too. 
Will this brush be enough or i should order a whole kit?

https://www.google.hr/url?sa=i&rct=...R_MqRxcLoAhjJdfaJGcPa88A&ust=1478636562238139


----------



## mauro3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Blacky010_10 said:


> They look mega, thinking of some new wheels for my f30 m sport..
> 
> Agree wheel woolies for the polished finish


Thank you, i would recommend those wheels.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

mauro3 said:


> Thank you for your advice :thumb: those wheels have already been coated with Gtechniq C1.
> 
> As i have dodo juice wheel mitt
> 
> ...


You'd want the whole kit, the large one is excellent and the small one will be ideal the spokes on those wheels.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i think the large spoke back wont fit good enough between the big parts, small one should and get the set of 3 so the small one fits the smaller bits


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Pretty sure they'd be an absolute nightmare to keep clean regardless of which brush you use. They'd soon look shabby and let the whole look of the car down, not that they'd suit it in the first place - no you'd be far better off just cutting your losses and selling them on.

Well if you insist - yes I'll take them off your hands as a favour to you mind so don't go broadcasting it - I'm very humble of my charitable nature. I'm sure they wont suit my car either but, for you, I'll put on a brave face and put up with them

Your welcome



ps just noticed the location so hope my (attempted) humour translates
And I agree - Wheel Woolies!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Are they lacquered (clear coat) or just polished alloy??

Gonz.


----------



## mauro3 (Aug 13, 2011)

They are lacquered with clear coat


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

mauro3 said:


> They are lacquered with clear coat


If that's the case take your pick mate, personally I like the EZ brushes and the Wowo wheel mitt but as long as you use a safe/soft brush or mitt its much of the same. 
As others have mentioned a good wheel sealant is a big advantage as it makes regular washing a doodle with no wheel cleaners needed so no fear of damaging the surface.

Bloody nice looking wheels too!!!

Gonz.


----------



## mauro3 (Aug 13, 2011)

upload pictures online

cleaned :car:

image upload no size limit


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, they look like a lot of cleaning to keep looking good, but what a nice OEM wheel. Really suit the car...enjoy.


----------



## mauro3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Streeto said:


> Wow, they look like a lot of cleaning to keep looking good, but what a nice OEM wheel. Really suit the car...enjoy.


Thanks, yes they need a lot of cleaning :lol:, but also the dirt is less noticable then on classic silver wheels


----------

